# Suche UML Aufgaben mit Lösungen zum Übem



## Gast2K (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich verstehe Aktivitätsdiagramme, Sequenzdiagramme und Klassendiagramme nur zur Hälfte. Will heißen ich weiß um deren Bedeutung, aber wenn mein Lehrer ein Lösung vorschlägt ist die immer anders wie meine, die dann auch falsch ist, denn der Lehrer hat ja eine objektive Meinung die Zugleich richtig ist !!!!  :wink: 

Kennt jemand von euch eine wirklich gute UML site für Anfänger mit Beispielen die auch komplexer sind (vom Umfang her und den Beziehungen zueinander) und wo noch Lösungen dabei sind was ganz toll wäre!!!


----------



## Gast2K (6. Nov 2007)

Ich habe beide Bücher vom bhv verlang UML 1.x und 2.0 doch die kann man in der Pfeiffe rauchen...


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2007)

Entwurfsmuster . Elemente wiederverwendbarer objektorientierter Software (Gebundene Ausgabe) 
von Erich Gamma (Autor), Richard Helm (Autor), Ralph Johnson (Autor), John Vlissides (Autor) 

Einige Praktische Beispiele und zugleich lernst du was Entwurfmuster sind. Sprich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe...


----------

